# BMW M2 vs VW Golf R400 vs Ford Focus RS mk 3



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Morning all.
As per subject any one got their eyes on one of these puppies,because I think that late 2015 early '16 is going to be a very interesting time with these cars!
I've come over from BMW (E92 M3/M135) and currently have a TTS To bide my time.
I'm keeping my powder dry at the moment so to speak and looking forward to getting the summer over with (sad I know).
Interested what other people think?


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Leopard - like you I've got my eye on these&#8230;or more precisely one of them - the Golf R400!

I can't really comment on the M2 as I've not read anything about them, but this wouldn't be on my wish list anyway unless they make it 4WD. Some people think 4WD is boring and "not a proper drivers car" which is fine, but I've driven Quattro cars for a few years now and I really like the way its surefootedness gives me more confidence to push the car harder&#8230;something I wouldn't do so much in a RWD performance car.

The Focus RS is an interesting one - that's a whole lot of car for the money. Very good spec for a much lower price than BMW/VW/Audi etc. For me though this won't be on my wish list either - it may sound a bit snobby but I prefer the build quality & overall finish of the German marques&#8230;plus to me the Focus still looks a bit 'boy racer' and I'm getting too old for that now.

Which leaves the Golf R400. I was drooling as soon as I saw the pics and read the reviews of the concept car, and now it seems more than likely that VW will put this into production I'm watching this one with keen interest. A rumoured 420PS now from a 2 litre engine is just phenominal, and I hope the looks/styling from the concept car are retained for the production version.

However, there should have been a 4th car in this category in my view, and I think Audi have missed a trick. I was so looking forward to the new RS3 after seeing the A4 Clubsport Quattro concept, but whilst Audi whetted the appetite with that, the production RS3 is a major disappointment in my eyes. It looks nowhere near aggressive enough for an RS, and it seems will only be in Sportback form. If Audi brought out an RS3 saloon looking even half as aggressive as this, with the power toned down to around 400PS, then this would be top of my shopping list without a doubt:

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...i-a3-clubsport-quattro-concept-at-worthersee/

But in the absence of Audi producing this, which seems unlikely, I'll be keeping my eye on the Golf R400 with it hopefully being my next car in a couple of years...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi sevy nice reply,
The VW and M2 got me thinking about this to start with,which is one of the reasons I sold my previous car.The M2 will have approx 370 bhp with the same running gear as the M4 which i nearly bit the bullet on a couple of times,but it's too big.
I included the Ford as a bit of a joker in the pack.I won't dismiss it just yet until I've taken a look at it,but am aware of "sad old git syndrome"if it looks too busy as I'm getting on bit as well.
I think the VW will give the RS3 a bit of a bloody nose with the RS being too expensive for what it is unless people just buy for the image.German build quality is a safety blanket but I feel things are catching up (There's me championing the Ford ).
We but can only wait and see.
Best.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

leopard said:


> Morning all.
> As per subject any one got their eyes on one of these puppies,because I think that late 2015 early '16 is going to be a very interesting time with these cars!
> I've come over from BMW (E92 M3/M135) and currently have a TTS To bide my time.
> I'm keeping my powder dry at the moment so to speak and looking forward to getting the summer over with (sad I know).
> Interested what other people think?


How did you get on with the E92 M3 mate ?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi dextter,
To keep the e 92 as a daily meant having very deep pockets. £500 road tax, £1200 replacement brakes etc,low teens mpg average.The performance imo only made sense when gunning the thing,not much torque low down,hence why I changed to the M135, almost the performance of the m3 but a lot friendlier on the wallet!
Ultimately got bored after 6/7 months and not the sense of occasion of m3.The subject list I hope,will offer better performance due to being next generation motors.

Forgot to mention,the tts is not a substitute for the m3,just a nice place to be in.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, thanks for that mate.

The M3 is on my list of stuff to try, and my TT may have to go this summer, as the kids are just getting too big for the back now, which is effectively rendering the TT a 2-seater.... :?

I really would like an M3, but certainly, the cost of running an E92 would be something I`m really going to have to think about, as I`ve run a 17mpg car before (Mazda RX8), and you think that you will be able to handle the fuel-consumption before you buy the thing, but the reality is very different when you actually have to fill it up every few days !!

I will be doing a lot less miles though, by the time I change (if I do change), so it may not be as much an issue as it has in the past...

Thanks again mate. 8)


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

leopard said:


> Hi sevy nice reply,
> The VW and M2 got me thinking about this to start with,which is one of the reasons I sold my previous car.The M2 will have approx 370 bhp with the same running gear as the M4 which i nearly bit the bullet on a couple of times,but it's too big.
> I included the Ford as a bit of a joker in the pack.I won't dismiss it just yet until I've taken a look at it,but am aware of "sad old git syndrome"if it looks too busy as I'm getting on bit as well.
> I think the VW will give the RS3 a bit of a bloody nose with the RS being too expensive for what it is unless people just buy for the image.German build quality is a safety blanket but I feel things are catching up (There's me championing the Ford ).
> ...


Hi Leopard - thanks&#8230;and no worries!

I think you're right about VW and Audi - if the Golf R400 is produced with the rumoured performance then the RS3 is definitely going to suffer&#8230;lesser performance and poorer looks in my opinion. Not quite sure what their strategy is with Audi being part of the VW group, surely VW should realise the effect the Golf R400 could have on the Audi? Unless as you say, they're expecting/hoping some people will still buy the RS3 because of the badge&#8230;I'm not convinced though - I've been an Audi fan for many years but I'd choose the Golf over the RS3 any day.

Out of curiosity I've had a bit of a look at what's expected of the M2, and it does sound like it's going to be a fantastic machine. Looks wise I think it'll knock the socks off the RS3 and it shouldn't be too shabby in the performance stakes with 370bhp. There are some hints of it even reaching the 400PS level which would be mighty impressive. More interesting from my point of view is that it seems there's even talk of them bringing out a 4WD version at a later date 'in some markets'. I doubt the UK market would get the 4WD but you never know&#8230;if we did then the M2 would be back on my want list too, so I'm not discounting it for now!

And just to throw another one into the mix (albeit not a completely new model so a little bit off-thread), there's expected to be a facelifted version of the Merc A45 AMG coming out this Autumn with a rumoured 375bhp and revised styling&#8230;plus possibly an even more beefed-up A45 S model.

Like you said, interesting times ahead&#8230;


----------

